# Mitsubishi 2007-2008 DLP RP sets



## lcaillo

New models have started to hit the stores. The models that we know about are listed here. We will post info as I get it, but only after I confirm it. The last introduction of sets involved a great deal of confusion regarding differences between the models. We will try to keep the information here as current as possible.

All V36 and V37 models use the same 180W lamp and ballast.

All of the XX733 sets use the same main board, all of the others except the WD-C657 use another. The WD-C657 main board is unique to that set.

The WD-57733 and WD-Y577 use the same light engine.
The WD-65733, WD-Y657, and WD-C657 use the same light engine.
The WD-57734, WD-73733, WD-65734, and WD-73734 each uses a unique light engine.

The 57" V36 and V37 sets use the same screens.
The 73" V36 and V37 sets use the same screens.
The 65" V36 and V37 sets use 2 different screens. We do not have clear information but it appears that the
WD-65733 and WD-65734 use two different screens
WD-C657 and WD-Y657 use the same two different screens as the other pair of 65" sets.

Only the V37 chassis sets and Diamond sets have PerfectTint, Deep Field Imager a 4th HDMI input on the front, Learn Mode, and SharpEdge.

The Diamond (xx833) series sets add some form of 120Hz processing, TV Guide On Screen, Game FX 3D game capability, IEEE1394, RS232C input, and improved cosmetics.

All of the sets use the 6 color primary color wheel.

WD-57733 V36 chassis MSRP $2499
WD-65733 V36 chassis MSRP $2999 apparently the first sets are beginning to hit some stores.
WD-73733 V36 chassis MSRP $4699

WD-57734 V37 chassis MSRP $2799
WD-65734 V37 chassis MSRP ?
WD-73734 V37 chassis MSRP ?

Diamond Series
WD-57833 V?? chassis MSRP $3399
WD-65833 V?? chassis MSRP $3999
WD-73833 V?? chassis MSRP $5899

Circuit City Models? 
WD-C657 V36L chassis MSRP ?
WD-Y577 V37L chassis MSRP ?
WD-Y657 V37L chassis MSRP ?


As with the previous models, Mitsubishi has not documented service menu calibration controls, other than the H & V position and a new 16 point geometry adjustment. As we sort out what capability the new sets have for calibration we will update the information.

Service Menu access is the same as previous models, Press in sequence Menu, 2,4,5,7


This is a link to the press release for May 14, 2007 from which some of the information was taken.
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/n...ics_America_Introduces_New_HDTVs_5-14-07.html

As of Sunday, May 13, 2007, the new sets were not on the Mitsubishi web site, yet and no service nor parts info is available for the Diamond sets, indicating that they may be delayed somewhat.


----------

